#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Ahmad A. Kamal -1000 Solved Problems in Modern Physics

## Alper

This book basically caters to the needs of undergraduates and graduates physics students in the area of modern physics, specially particle and nuclear physics. Lecturers/tutors may use it as a resource book. The contents of the book are based on the syllabi currently used in the undergraduate courses in USA, U.K., and other countries. The book is divided into 10 chapters, each chapter beginning with a brief but adequate summary and necessary formulas, tables and line diagrams followed by a variety of typical problems useful for assignments and exams. Detailed solutions are provided at the end of each chapter.





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Modern Physics pdf free download in engineering physics 2 1001 solved problems in fluid mechanics Introduction to Modern Physics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Ncert 2 nd year solved problems Ncert 2nd year solved problems

----------

